# aktualizacja jądra do wersji 2.6.25-r6

## nUmer_inaczej

Hej!

Właśnie zaktualizowałem jądro do nowej wersji, system wstaje w przeciwieństwie do serwera X w którym to momencie komputer się zawiesza. 

W pierwszej kolejności chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy nową wersję jądra MUSI wesprzeć nowa wersja nvidi którą używam, czy też nie?

W logach nic specjalnego nie widać, żadnych errorów ani worningów.

Za sugestie i porady będę jak zawsze wdzięczny.

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Xorg Configured"

    Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Option       "StandbyTime" "10"

    Option      "SuspendTime" "12"

    Option      "OffTime" "12"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath       "/home/numer/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

#    FontPath       "unix/:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

SubSection      "extmod"

    Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

EndSubSection

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "bitmap"

#    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "vbe"

#    Load      "xtrap"

#    Load      "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option       "AutoRepeat""500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules""xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel""pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout""pl"

    Option         "XkbOptions""blank"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier     "Mouse1" 

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents""true" 

   Option       "Buttons""4"

   Option    "Resolution""800"

   Option   "Device""/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "Protocol""IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping""4 5"

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

   # calc: (x|y)pixels * 25.4 / dpi

   # szerokoĹ›Ä‡ x wysokoĹ›Ä‡ (332mmx271mm)

   # DisplaySize 168 126 # 96 DPI @ 640x480

   # # DisplaySize 210 157 # 96 DPI @ 800x600

   # # DisplaySize 269 201 # 96 DPI @ 1024x768

   # # DisplaySize 302 227 # 96 DPI @ 1152x864

   # # DisplaySize 336 252 # 96 DPI @ 1280x960

   # # DisplaySize 336 210 # 96 DPI @ 1280x800 (non 4:3 aspect)

   # # DisplaySize 339 271 # 96 DPI @ 1280x1024 (non 4:3 aspect)

   # # DisplaySize 370 277 # 96 DPI @ 1400x1050

   DisplaySize 420 315 # 96 DPI @ 1600x1200

   # # DisplaySize 444 277 # 96 DPI @ 1680x1050

   # # DisplaySize 506 315 # 96 DPI @ 1920x1200 (non 4:3 aspect)

    

   Identifier     "LCD"

    

   #    HorizSync       31.0 - 60.0

   #    VertRefresh     60.0 - 75.0

   HorizSync    30.0 - 80.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

   # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

     Modeline "800x600_75.00"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz

     Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 67.65 kHz; pclk: 104.99 MHz

    Modeline "1152x864_75.00"  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902  -HSync +Vsync

   #1280x1024 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.17 kHz; pclk: 138.54 MHz

     Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.97 kHz; pclk: 205.99 MHz

   Modeline "1600x1200_75.00"  205.99  1600 1720 1896 2192  1200 1201 1204 1253  -HSync +Vsync

      

        Option         "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800GS"

    VideoRam      356352

    Option       "DPMS"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "false"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "LCD"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "on"

    Option         "HWCursor" "on"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "on"   

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

#    Option       "NvAGP" "0"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Option       "TripleBuffer" "true"

#    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"

    Option         "DPMS" "on" 

    

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

#Screen "Screen1"

#    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#EndSection

#Section "DRI" 

# Mode 0666

#EndSection
```

xorg.0.log

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 17 18:30:38 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 12 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 17 18:35:12 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "12"

(**) Option "OffTime" "12"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81da520

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1458,5000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1458,5004 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1458,5004 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1458,5004 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1458,5004 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1458,5006 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 1458,5001 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1458,b002 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1458,5001 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0606 card 10b0,0801 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1131,7134 card 1131,0000 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,2002 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:02:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,000c rev 08 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0606) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf4000000/25, I/O @ 0xc000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf90fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf9104000 - 0xf9104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf9105000 - 0xf91057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9106000 - 0xf91063ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfa0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf90fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf9104000 - 0xf9104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf9105000 - 0xf91057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9106000 - 0xf91063ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfa0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf90fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf9104000 - 0xf9104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf9105000 - 0xf91057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9106000 - 0xf91063ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfa0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf90fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf9104000 - 0xf9104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf9105000 - 0xf91057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9106000 - 0xf91063ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfa0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf90fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf9104000 - 0xf9104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf9105000 - 0xf91057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9106000 - 0xf91063ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfa0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
```

dmesg - moją uwagę zwróciły błędy (?) podczas ładowania modułów tunera tv

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 17 18:12:59 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Malformed early option 'acpi'

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f4fc0] 000f4fc0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524000) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 524000

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292323 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6990, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FEE3040, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3180, 3955 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEE6C40, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEE6CC0, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC 7FEE6B40, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE6D40, 01E0 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE71D0, 0275 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519907

Kernel command line: /dev/hda7 acpi=on reboot=b vga=792 ro

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2400.039 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2073668k/2096000k available (2331k kernel code, 21320k reserved, 955k data, 244k init, 1178496k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc043c000 - 0xc0479000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc0346ea4 - 0xc0435ea0   ( 955 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0346ea4   (2331 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401367)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 465 Objects with 58 Devices 148 Methods 23 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 5 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 18 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0d

Booting processor 1/1 ip 4000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4799.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399989)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0d

Total of 2 processors activated (9602.71 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 448 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...............................................................

Initialized 18/23 Regions 1/1 Fields 19/19 Buffers 25/30 Packages (497 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 64 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

 00:0c: mem resource (0xd1000-0xd3fff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:0c: mem resource (0xf0000-0xf7fff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:0c: mem resource (0xf8000-0xfbfff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:0c: mem resource (0xfc000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:0c: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:0c: mem resource (0xe0000-0xeffff) overlaps 0000:03:02.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x0000000080000000-0x00000000800fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:03:02.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:b3c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb423, set palette = c00cb47e

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE7140, 0087 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00C7) - 3 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: 0000:03:02.0, 00:02:b3:26:9c:e3, IRQ 18.

  Board assembly 721383-016, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

st: Version 20080221, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Driver 'st' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 625140335, native 625142448

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD322HJ, 1AC01110, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 625140335 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCDC, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD322HJ  1AC0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625140335 512-byte hardware sectors (320072 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625140335 512-byte hardware sectors (320072 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCDC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f9105000-f91057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfa000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0151040335]

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 5

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

saa7134[0]: found at 0000:03:00.0, rev: 1, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf9106000

saa7134[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: Kworld Xpert TV PVR7134 [card=63,insmod option]

saa7134[0]: board init: gpio is c0407f

input: saa7134 IR (Kworld Xpert TV PVR as /class/input/input6

saa7134[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner' 1-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (saa7134[0])

tea5767 1-0060: type set to Philips TEA5767HN FM Radio

tea5767 1-0060: type set to Philips TEA5767HN FM Radio

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000

IP: [<c01f4d9e>] strlen+0x8/0x11

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

Modules linked in: tuner(+) tea5767 tda8290 tuner_xc2028 tda9887 tuner_simple mt20xx tea5761 snd_emu10k1(+) saa7134(+) snd_rawmidi videodev snd_ac97_codec v4l1_compat compat_ioctl32 ac97_bus nvidia(P+) snd_pcm v4l2_common videobuf_dma_sg snd_timer videobuf_core snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem ir_kbd_i2c ir_common snd_hwdep snd tveeprom

Pid: 2277, comm: modprobe Tainted: P         (2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #1)

EIP: 0060:[<c01f4d9e>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 0

EIP is at strlen+0x8/0x11

EAX: 00000000 EBX: f758c204 ECX: ffffffff EDX: 00000000

ESI: 00000000 EDI: 00000000 EBP: f7194000 ESP: f76b5e78

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 2277, ti=f76b4000 task=f7d321b0 task.ti=f76b4000)

Stack: 00000014 c01f36fe f71941d8 f7194000 f76b5ef4 f8f8b992 00000002 0000003e 

       f758c200 f71941d8 00000000 f758c2bc c03354c3 f749e5e4 f758c254 c03354e9 

       f7194000 f7194000 f76b5ef4 f71941d8 f8f8c4c4 f758c200 f7759144 f758c200 

Call Trace:

 [<c01f36fe>] strlcpy+0x10/0x37

 [<f8f8b992>] set_type+0x3fb/0x68e [tuner]

 [<c03354c3>] klist_node_init+0x26/0x36

 [<c03354e9>] klist_add_tail+0x16/0x33

 [<f8f8c4c4>] tuner_command+0x1a6/0xf11 [tuner]

 [<f8fa0abe>] attach_inform+0xe5/0x178 [saa7134]

 [<c02c6285>] i2c_attach_client+0x81/0xf4

 [<c02c62c7>] i2c_attach_client+0xc3/0xf4

 [<f8f1c2e6>] v4l2_i2c_attach+0x4d/0x69 [v4l2_common]

 [<f8f8bc96>] v4l2_i2c_drv_attach_legacy+0x15/0x18 [tuner]

 [<f8f8bfa1>] tuner_probe+0x0/0x37d [tuner]

 [<c02c6091>] i2c_probe_address+0x90/0xc5

 [<c02c6bc1>] i2c_probe+0x137/0x144

 [<f8f8bc81>] v4l2_i2c_drv_attach_legacy+0x0/0x18 [tuner]

 [<f8f8bc81>] v4l2_i2c_drv_attach_legacy+0x0/0x18 [tuner]

 [<c02c64b5>] i2c_register_driver+0x85/0xc7

 [<f8f5506f>] v4l2_i2c_drv_init+0x6f/0xca [tuner]

 [<c0139996>] sys_init_module+0x80/0x15e

 [<c0103b2e>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

 [<c012007b>] do_group_exit+0x36/0x7a

 [<c012007b>] do_group_exit+0x36/0x7a

 [<c0340000>] cpu_init+0x13a/0x256

 =======================

Code: eb 04 19 c0 0c 01 5e 5f c3 56 89 c6 89 d0 88 c4 ac 38 e0 74 09 84 c0 75 f7 be 01 00 00 00 89 f0 48 5e c3 57 83 c9 ff 89 c7 31 c0 <f2> ae f7 d1 49 5f 89 c8 c3 57 89 c7 89 d0 31 d2 85 c9 74 0c f2 

EIP: [<c01f4d9e>] strlen+0x8/0x11 SS:ESP 0068:f76b5e78

---[ end trace 25bb061689bfd1fb ]---

saa7134[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7134[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7134[0]: registered device radio0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

ReiserFS: sda9: replayed 29 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda10: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda10: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda10: journal params: device sda10, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda10: checking transaction log (sda10)

ReiserFS: sda10: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda13: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda13: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda13: journal params: device sda13, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda13: checking transaction log (sda13)

ReiserFS: sda13: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k
```

----------

## Crenshaw

po zmianie wersji jadra powinienes przeinstalowac wszystkie pakiety ktore wrzucaja moduly do jadra. Jest nawet jakis pakiet ktory umie cos takiego zrobic.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

================================================

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> po zmianie wersji jadra powinienes przeinstalowac wszystkie pakiety ktore wrzucaja moduly do jadra. Jest nawet jakis pakiet ktory umie cos takiego zrobic.

 

"sys-kernel/module-rebuild".

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

module-rebuild list wskazuje tylko na nvidia-drivers 

Chcąc się upewnić, że żaden z programów uruchamianych przy starcie fluxboxa nie zawiesza systemu - wykonałem `startup`z powodzenim samodzielnie.

----------

## joi_

zainstaluj vanilla-sources-2.6.26, nie instaluj sterowników nvidii i sprawdź czy dostaniesz na nowym kernelu oopsa ("BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at" lub coś podobnego) - jeżeli dostaniesz, to jest to błąd, który należy zgłosić (http://bugzilla.kernel.org albo mail na linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org), ale daj wcześniej znać tutaj - może coś uda się zdziałać  :Wink: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

2.6.26 jest niestabilne dla x86 - jak rozumiem mam odmaskować i zainstalować nową wersję (odmaskować przez /etc/package.keywords ? - ... nigdy tego nie robiłem).

W którym momencie takie komunikaty mogą się pojawić?

----------

## joi_

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> 2.6.26 jest niestabilne dla x86 - jak rozumiem mam odmaskować i zainstalować nową wersję (odmaskować przez /etc/package.keywords ? - ... nigdy tego nie robiłem).

 

tak

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> W którym momencie takie komunikaty mogą się pojawić?

 

ten oops, który wkleiłeś wydarzył się przy ładowaniu modułu od karty telewizyjnej, więc tu należy się go spodziewać (jeżeli nie wystąpi, możesz popróbować robić rmmod saa7134; modprobe saa7134 kilka razy...)

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

oczywiście zrobię jak polecasz, tymczasem jednak usunąłem źródła od 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 wraz z modułami, zainstalowałem na nowo, po czym nvidia-drivers

Jednakże pomogło o tyle, że wychodzą błędy.

Mimo istnitnia nie mogę załadować modułu od nvidi, kończy się to błędami

```
nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

na jądrze vanilla-sources-2.6.26 ten problem nie występuje - jądro uruchamia się "czysto", bez jakichkolwiek komunikatów o błędach.

Co więc proponujesz? - pozostać na 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, spróbować w jakiś sposób naprawić 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 czy korzystać z 2.6.26 vanilla?

----------

## largo3

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> na jądrze vanilla-sources-2.6.26 ten problem nie występuje - jądro uruchamia się "czysto", bez jakichkolwiek komunikatów o błędach.
> 
> Co więc proponujesz? - pozostać na 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, spróbować w jakiś sposób naprawić 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 czy korzystać z 2.6.26 vanilla?

 

Wynikałoby z tego, że to jakieś patche z gentoo-sources powodują problem... Chyba powinieneś zgłosić buga na Bugzilli Gentoo.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

na vanilii działa mi "od pyka" pilot tunera KworldXpert Philipsa ... poprzednio wpierw musiałem zainicjować go poprzez uruchomienie jakiejkolwiek aplikacji zeń korzystającej, tak więc zawsze na + (być może 2.6.26 wnosi pozytywne zmiany)

 *Quote:*   

> Wynikałoby z tego, że to jakieś patche z gentoo-sources powodują problem... Chyba powinieneś zgłosić buga na Bugzilli Gentoo.

 

.... nie czuję się na siłach z moja znajomością angielskiego, w związku z czym prosiłbym ażeby zrobił to ktoś za mnie (wszelkie potrzebne do tego dane dot. konfiguracji mogę udostępnić oczywiście)

----------

## joi_

 *largo3 wrote:*   

>  *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   na jądrze vanilla-sources-2.6.26 ten problem nie występuje - jądro uruchamia się "czysto", bez jakichkolwiek komunikatów o błędach.
> 
> Co więc proponujesz? - pozostać na 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, spróbować w jakiś sposób naprawić 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 czy korzystać z 2.6.26 vanilla? 
> 
> Wynikałoby z tego, że to jakieś patche z gentoo-sources powodują problem... Chyba powinieneś zgłosić buga na Bugzilli Gentoo.

 

niekoniecznie, nie przetestował gentoo-sources-2.6.26, więc nie wiadomo czy to patche gentoo

ale skoro nie ma zamiaru zgłaszać błędu, to nie ma sensu tego sprawdzać...

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

na jądrze 2.6.26-gentoo wyżej wymienione błędy nie występują. 

Pilot również działa znakomicie.

----------

